

Show HN: Rate my Rately - redeemedfadi
http://rately.com

======
redeemedfadi
I've been working on this for the past 3 months or so full time. Rails 3 +
MongoDB. We're having trouble getting users to understand what a 'bookmarklet'
is, so I'm having to create browser extensions (God help me when I get to IE).

It's marketed more towards women and the products they buy (they shop way more
than men), but it can be used to save and compare just about anything that has
a web page. I would love to know your first impressions or how to make it
better/easier.

------
jmettes
Tiny suggestion: add some user-agent detection on the tour pages (e.g., if
userAgent == firefox: show firefox screenshot; elsif userAgent == chrome: show
chrome screenshot;).

~~~
redeemedfadi
Thanks... Actually I just finished that up today and it'll probably be pushed
out sometime tomorrow.

